# Bmw M5 (E34) - 1992



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Bmw M5 (E34) - 1992 - 3.8L and 340 cv for a full detail.










The previous owner treated the car VERY badly and just abandoned for 6 months before selling it...:doublesho


















Interior was in bad shape


































Trunk


















Engine


















A rear spolier that the current owner asked to remove










and with luck didn´t damaged the paint...










The first day was only for washing, claying and preparing the car for polishing










After 3M FCP and finished with PO3.02.


















One panel corrected and the other in swirl mode 










Another stage of the hood (before)










after










Time for the bumpers and using PO3.02 and 85RD changed to










this...










Another panel.










Some sanding (2000/4000) and polishing










The roof was a mess...










After the paint correction.



















After sanded and polished










Take a look on each side










Fully corrected with light ...










and without










Another before










after



















One more before










and after










Deswirl of the lights










after










This stage took me 4 days to fully corrected the car.

Meanwhile tony_pt had is own problems :doublesho


























Some repaired and painted pieces...


















Console removed


















Repaired and painted


















All in the pic 










One of the pieces of the rear seatbelt was restored










































Clean, polished and conditioned










More parts










After a good clean and PB Natural look was the product










Time to mount all the interior


















































The engine was cleaned with care, 110000 miles.


















Last one of the interior










***** Destiny x 2.


































Rimms sealed with Sonax Wheel Sealant


















Trunk



































With a little shine


































A couple of days later the lettering arrived.










And now the rear comes perfect


















One of the rimms repaired










And so ends the report.










Regards


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Good work, I like it!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow! Really impressed with the level of work thats gone into that. Always liked the old E34 M5.


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work! Love the correction pics.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

This is taken to the next level! 

Amazing!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

wow, love it! driving a e34 525 at the minute and can only aspire to have an M some day!

Great work, super attantion to detail!


----------



## Filecatcher (Feb 21, 2007)

Great work! I can imagine that was alot of work!
How did you repair the seats and plastic?


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Very impressive work :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That im my opinion was the best M5 ever, and that detail is the dogs ********. I would rather have one of those than the newer ones.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work, love the flake that Destiny has brought out :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very impressive really like the attention paid to the interior, just makes me want another E34 now! E34 M5 probably BMW's best car ever imo


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very impressive - excellent job well done looks like a new car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Filecatcher said:


> Great work! I can imagine that was alot of work!
> How did you repair the seats and plastic?


2.5 days for the interior and almost 7 days for the exterior to be fully detailed, the paint was in a mess and its very hard to correct....and the car is HUGE :lol:

If you want i PM more details for the leather and plastic repair :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great work, love the flake that Destiny has brought out :thumb:


Yes but im selling it, don´t give an NOTICEBALE edge over a Concours...i am waiting for Vintage to arrive


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing work.

Lovely looking M5 there too!


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! :O Great job!
The interior looks stunning!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic work Rui!!

I love the whole interior detail, but the outside shots of the paint in the sun are unbelievable, looks damn new! 

Outstanding!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Wow! Fantastic work Rui!!
> 
> I love the whole interior detail, but the outside shots of the paint in the sun are unbelievable, looks damn new!
> 
> Outstanding!


Obrigado amigo

I want to see your M5 better than this one...very soon :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Racer said:


> Obrigado amigo
> 
> I want to see your M5 better than this one...very soon :thumb:


Told you to come visit rainy holland and help me out with mine


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent work & attention to detail on the interior 

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Told you to come visit rainy holland and help me out with mine


I wish i could...


----------



## Dubsounds (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow stunning... amazing... it looks like the years don't pass by this car after your work.
The interior and exterior are absolutely amazing. For me perfection doesn't exists, but this is a really close aprouch.
Congratulations.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning work !


:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking turn around mate.

What did you use to paint the interior?


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

very comprehensive detail there, im impressed, looks great in the end too.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What an absolutely superb job that is, looks a new car once again and worth considerably more than it was in its previous state.

Proper cars too are those M5's, hand built machines


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. Superb, I hope you don't mind but I am going to link this thread to the bmw5forum.

Also I would like to know more about the leather painting if you could.


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

great job!:thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Muito bom!! :thumb:


----------



## g164rge (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome, badge on the wrong side though


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

That is some great transformation there well done, stunning correction work too.

How long did it all take?


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

g164rge said:


> Awesome, badge on the wrong side though


no it isnt.. 

Welcome, by the way... :wave: :thumb:
Pad


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

g164rge said:


> Awesome, badge on the wrong side though


I know but when they robbed the badge (M and 5) used a knife and left deep marks in the finish. 

I saw in a site the right position, but i could put that way


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pad said:


> Muito bom!! :thumb:


Obrigado :thumb:


----------



## g164rge (Aug 15, 2007)

What was it you used on the centre console etc?

My Sport is dire needing a clean


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely car


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

holy moly! Love it


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent work, it looked pretty poor in the befores :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work, thats attention to detail on the interior, great result


----------

